# Switch wiring



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe some of you know this, have attempted it, or are doing it now, but I wired up a set of switches so that when I throw one switch to the curve position, the other switch follows suit, so I don't have to remember to throw the other switch to avoid a De-railment. Real simple, I did it...Just connect the 4 wires going to one switch to the appropriate color lug on the other switch. Control box to red, yellow, black, and green. From that switch, a wire from the black lug on that switch to the black lug on the other switch, and so one on.I like to run fast trains, and as I get older, I get dumber, and forget to throw the switch, leading to a crash....DUH!!!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Good idea.

I've been wanting to do that with reed switches and magnets on the underside of the engine so I don't need to remember to throw one switch. someday, maybe.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

The old 26671 track trip included directions for wiring switches to automatically prevent derailment.

Mark


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> The old 26671 track trip included directions for wiring switches to automatically prevent derailment.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark.. I checked one of my flyer books and saw that wiring diagram.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a good idea. But I'd like to have them switch automatically. The track trips worked in their day. But today they are a bit unreliable compared to the electronics of this day and age. I'd like to know what items to purchase that will do exactly what Flyernut is doing except automatically. I do not wish to add anything to my Flyers in order to make this work. I have many and have no desire to change them from their original status. I know there are devices that can accomplish this. But my electrical knowledge is quite limited. I've heard of reed switches, infrared sensors, magnetic switches -- I am in the dark on all of these. A basic know-how is what I need to get started.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

CHECK THIS OUT! It may be what you are looking for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWD37C6g4bY

Also, autocontrols.org

Mark


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, I love that!!! In one of my flyer manuals, it shows how to wire that layout.. Nice stuff, thanks for posting!


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Flyernut,
Could you possible e-mail me a copy of the wiring diagram. When I contacted the Atlantic Coast S Gaugers (ACSG), they were unable to help me out.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, I'd like to see how they did that too....very impressive.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Flyernut,
> Could you possible e-mail me a copy of the wiring diagram. When I contacted the Atlantic Coast S Gaugers (ACSG), they were unable to help me out.
> Thanks,
> Mark


Hi Mark.. I'll work on it!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Yes, I'd like to see how they did that too....very impressive.


Hi Don.. I'll send it to you too when I get scanned, etc.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Does this work??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The article does warn the operator of small layout continuous switching. Over-heating the coil.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys,
Here's another site which may be of interest to you.

http://track2.com/video/railvid/mv043.ssgSteamup0704.shtml

Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The video was cool to watch, but no explanation or diagrams how it was acheived.

For Flyernut, I do not have any of those track trips mentioned in your instructions. And for the price I've seen for the regular style track trips (696, 697), I'm not about to buy a bunch to automate my planned layout utilizing many, many switches.

The video did lead me to a web page that has info about controlling blocks and offers diagrams on how they work in various installations. While I did not review it thoroughly, it sems to offer a lot of info. Also on the web page was a link, appropriately named "Links" (to other automatic controls sites). This link offers a few vendors who sell such items. There are a variety of other links in this site that are specifically for Flyers. One deals with adding DCC to an Atlantic engine. The "home" page to this website is below.

http://track2.com/ingram/home/index.main.iac.shtml


----------

